# Nodak or Bust!



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Myself and a couple of friends are leaving for ND early on Wed. morning. We will be going through Fargo and we where wondering where the best sporting goods shop (s) are there. We are looking forward to hunting pheasant and if possible duck hunt a couple of mornings. Thanks to all of the guys that have replied to my posts, you have been great. If you ever come to NC and want to hunt or fish (salt or fresh) drop me a line.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

In my opinion the best sporting goods store in Fargo is Scheels, they have a good selection and fairly good prices. For any of you guys looking for something to take back home with you, I noticed they have "NDSU" hooded sweatshirts on sale for 29.99. I think the UND sweats are also on sale.

Probably only 1000 or so NR waterfowl licenses still available. I'd get them soon if you're thinking about hunting ducks. You have to get them on line or on the phone with gnf department.

Good luck. The numbers of pheasant hunters are going to be phenomenal this weekend so hope you have a good spot picked out.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the reply? We will check out the Sports store you recommended. We applied for our liscense about 6 weeks ago. We are ready! :wink: We are in Beloit tonight and we saw several flights of geese and some in fields also some ducks but didn't see them in time to identify them. :-?


----------

